# 9 Firefighters Feared Dead in Helicopter Crash



## Zodiac45 (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/07/us/07copter.html?ref=us

Hope it's none of the guys we know and love here. Serious tragedy non the less and happened in the Shasta-Trinity National Forest


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Aug 6, 2008)

is there a way we can find out ?


----------



## serial killer (Aug 6, 2008)

God bless all of them. I've spent a lot of time in Shasta/Trinity, though only for pleasure and never for business. Trinity County is one of my favorite areas in these great United States and one that I have returned to again and again. It saddens me to no end that these brave men lost their lives while working selflessly to preserve my playground. I would rather that the whole place burnt and they were still alive.


----------

